# Cardio after workout ?



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, has anyone done there cardio after each weight session?

Do u see any advantage or disadvantage of this?

Thanks


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i do mine after training mate, i finish at the gym have my PWO drive home (about an hour) and then go out on the bike for 30 - 40 mins

i have no idea if it works or not cause i only started a fortnight ago lmao


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Straight after is better than having something to eat then doing it because it'll replenish the glycogen and it wont hit fat as much.

I do it 1x a week and I do 1x empty stomach too.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

IronMaiden said:


> Hi, has anyone done there cardio after each weight session?
> 
> Do u see any advantage or disadvantage of this?
> 
> Thanks


I do a 20 minute incline walk after training and 2 days of hiit on non training days


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Posting to keep track of this, thinking about intergrating some cardio soon, need to rip these abs up a bit better for summer!

Im thinking of 1 maybe 2x fasted HIIT, and one post workout HIIT cardio a week, sound alright for some fat loss?

P.s. i have no idea about cardio at all really havent really bothered learning about it much, i just know im very scared of it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just need to work out your fat burning heart rate then stay within that


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Barker said:


> Posting to keep track of this, thinking about intergrating some cardio soon, need to rip these abs up a bit better for summer!
> 
> Im thinking of 1 maybe 2x fasted HIIT, and one post workout HIIT cardio a week, sound alright for some fat loss?
> 
> P.s. i have no idea about cardio at all really havent really bothered learning about it much, i just know im very scared of it.


2xFasted and in a deficit is a killer. I wouldn't do too much HIIT or you'll wear your CNS out. Adapting to it is best but 3xHIIT is gonna' be solid for you. I'd suggest 2-3 days cardio and 3-4 days lifting. Or 5 days lifting if you cut your calories low enough man..

Anaerobic training is better for fat loss than anything else!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

JoePro said:


> 2xFasted and in a deficit is a killer. I wouldn't do too much HIIT or you'll wear your CNS out. Adapting to it is best but 3xHIIT is gonna' be solid for you. I'd suggest 2-3 days cardio and 3-4 days lifting. Or 5 days lifting if you cut your calories low enough man..
> 
> Anaerobic training is better for fat loss than anything else!


Already recently found out im battering my CNS by training to failure too much so that doesnt sound good!

im not exactly an endomorph so im thinking it shouldnt be too hard to drop a bit, just very scared of losing muscle!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i do mine on waking and postworkout. works just fine. im losing fat and im getting stronger. cant complain


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I play with my prowler after my strength sessions, usually 10 pushes over 30 mtrs resting 30-60 seconds between sprints..I do that 3x a week, going to start hiit in the morning as i'm goin on hol shortly lol..But after experimenting with my diet i find having something quick before hand helps with my performance..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

This is how I have been doing it leading up to show, 14 weeks out straight after work out then dextrose after cv, at 8 weeks out I started doing 20mins fasted in the morning and an hour on rest days, has been working well for me and I haven't had to reduce carbs too much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I do cardio directly after workouts when time permits or like today i worked out at 2pm and will do 40mins cardio about 9pm before my last meal. Yesterday it was 40mins cardio before breakfast and again at 9pm before last meal. With work and two kids i try and fit cardio in when ever i can to suit me. Yes i am on a cut/ recomp but diets suck, i'm always hungry


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> just need to work out your fat burning heart rate then stay within that


how do you work this out???


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Quick question does everyone have a shake after their cardio?

Id feel like im going to waste away if i didnt


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Barker said:


> Quick question does everyone have a shake after their cardio?
> 
> Id feel like im going to waste away if i didnt


I have an amino shake that I drink through my weights workout and through cv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

it dpends on what your training, for. if your goal is to shed fat and keep muscle. i would suggest spacing your CV and weights out. remember the body natural test levels will drop significantly after 45mins of vigerous exercise so anything after will be wasted time. try cv in the morning and weights late afternoon or evening.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

brianwardle said:


> it dpends on what your training, for. if your goal is to shed fat and keep muscle. i would suggest spacing your CV and weights out. remember the body natural test levels will drop significantly after 45mins of vigerous exercise so anything after will be wasted time. try cv in the morning and weights late afternoon or evening.


So why does test levels dropping whilst doing cv effect burning fat? A lot of bodybuilders do it this way as they have depleted glycogen levels and can move into fat burning quicker so less cv needed in theory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

well what type of cv are you doing. HIIT or steady state?


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

"So why does test levels dropping whilst doing cv effect burning fat? A lot of bodybuilders do it this way as they have depleted glycogen levels and can move into fat burning quicker so less cv needed in theory."

Well if test levels are low, then there must be something else present, cortisol and oestrogen??!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

brianwardle said:


> remember the body natural test levels will drop significantly after 45mins of vigerous exercise so anything after will be wasted time.


What is your source for this claim?


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

bayman said:


> What is your source for this claim?


http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/455/Massive_Changes.aspx


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

brianwardle said:


> http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/455/Massive_Changes.aspx


As I suspected, No.1, it's Charles Poliquin, so anything he says needs to be taken with a pinch of salt. No.2 "It has been suggested by Bulgarian Weightlifting coaches..." So it appears the claim has little if any scientific backing.

So to say working out for longer than 45min is wasting your time, is a stretch from yourself, at best.

I'm all for keeping sessions intense, but don't go posting claims such as the above as fact when there's no credible evidence behind it.


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

bayman said:


> As I suspected, No.1, it's Charles Poliquin, so anything he says needs to be taken with a pinch of salt. No.2 "It has been suggested by Bulgarian Weightlifting coaches..." So it appears the claim has little if any scientific backing.
> 
> So to say working out for longer than 45min is wasting your time, is a stretch from yourself, at best.
> 
> I'm all for keeping sessions intense, but don't go posting claims such as the above as fact when there's no credible evidence behind it.


I'am so sorry. i will look for a 15,000 word dissertation next time, just for you buddy.

We are all entitled to our own opinion, and if i believe it to be true then i will post it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

brianwardle said:


> I'am so sorry. i will look for a 15,000 word dissertation next time, just for you buddy.
> 
> We are all entitled to our own opinion, and if i believe it to be true then i will post it.


I agree with bayman as it didn't come across as an opinion, more of like it was fact. I strongly believe in practice what you preach and there are plenty of real life evidence that show that this is not true and I'm pretty sure diet/lifestyle/training intensity etc will all be factors on this. Also there is the factor of glycogen levels are depleted so you are pushed into a fat burn state doing cv at this point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

You know i dont understand anything or any of the terms you lot are saying LOL!

but thanks i will look into all this......


----------



## pixiesfan (Apr 2, 2011)

You dont just use 1 energy system ie burn fat as a fuel, but i have found cardio after a work out to lose more fat, or to predominantly use it as a fuel. The Fat burning only zone is false. Intensity and period of time to do this will vary for all people.


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> I agree with bayman as it didn't come across as an opinion, more of like it was fact. I strongly believe in practice what you preach and there are plenty of real life evidence that show that this is not true and I'm pretty sure diet/lifestyle/training intensity etc will all be factors on this. Also there is the factor of glycogen levels are depleted so you are pushed into a fat burn state doing cv at this point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your source for this statement?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

brianwardle said:


> What is your source for this statement?


My source for real life evidence? U do understand what I mean by that right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

"Also there is the factor of glycogen levels are depleted so you are pushed into a fat burn state doing cv at this point"

what is your source for this stament


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

brianwardle said:


> "Also there is the factor of glycogen levels are depleted so you are pushed into a fat burn state doing cv at this point"
> 
> what is your source for this stament


Any physiology textbook will tell you resistance training burn glycogen.

Look, if you state something as fact, the onus is on YOU to back up that claim with credible evidence - not an appeal to authority fallacy as you used by pulling Charles Poliquin out of the bag.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

A lot of knowledgeable people from here are my source

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

so none really. what a joke!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

brianwardle said:


> so none really. what a joke!


About as much of a joke as you stating any longer than 45mins of resistance training is a waste.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

brianwardle said:


> so none really. what a joke!


Lol what a pr1ck! Guy without an avatar shouting studies which can be apposed more than likely by other studies and factors. My knowledge will barely come from books but from the people that have trialled and tested these methods, some of which who are successful bodybuilders on here.

Your quoting info as if it's gospel from one study vs the trial and errors of hundreds of people.

It's like the age old debates between nutrionalists and bodybuilders, nutrionalists saying u only need x and y and bodybuilders saying they have tried this and it simply doesn't work. So what, u listen to the skinny out of shape nutrionalists over the guy or girl in fantastic shape?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bayman said:


> About as much of a joke as you stating any longer than 45mins of resistance training is a waste.


 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

if you spent less time arguing with people, and more time trying to help people, somebody some day might just respect you...ha ha laterzzzzz, i actually gotta do some work now.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

brianwardle said:


> if you spent less time arguing with people, and more time trying to help people, somebody some day might just respect you...ha ha laterzzzzz, i actually gotta do some work now.


I'm pretty sure the op respects our views and many others on this site too, many people have been helped by bayman for sure, his info on meal frequency has proof virtually unarguable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

IronMaiden said:


> Hi, has anyone done there cardio after each weight session?
> 
> Do u see any advantage or disadvantage of this?
> 
> Thanks


Hi ironmaiden. If your looking to get leaner, my personal view is that you do cardio on a morning then weights later in the day. depending on how lean you want to get you may want to place another session after your weights. Please bear in mind that this is only my opinion, but is backed up by some very respectable strength and nutrition coaches from around the world.

Regards

Bri


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol thanks again people.

Yes i agree that the best evidence is when you have seen it yourself or seen someone you know develop.

Thing that gets me is that thers so much info, i guess you gotta try it to see but everyones opinion n views are taken into account.

Now donno whether to cut fat or build muscle, its so annoying why cant i do both!!! NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I always do cardio after workouts,bulking or cutting makes no diff,due too

a knee injury i have trained, but not been able to do cardio for 3

months,and my condition is sh1t at the mo,and gains have slowed.

Thats my experience.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

mal said:


> I always do cardio after workouts,bulking or cutting makes no diff,due too
> 
> a knee injury i have trained, but not been able to do cardio for 3
> 
> ...


hi, do you mean muscle gain? asin building muscle has slowed while not doing cardio?

I thought it is almost not possible to build muscle while burning away fat.... but you can maintain muscle while doing this...?

please people i have no evidence for this statement lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

IronMaiden said:


> hi, do you mean muscle gain? asin building muscle has slowed while not doing cardio?
> 
> I thought it is almost not possible to build muscle while burning away fat.... but you can maintain muscle while doing this...?
> 
> please people i have no evidence for this statement lol


This is pretty much true from what iv'e read unless you're on a AAS. Basically your main goal for cutting is to loose fat and maintain muscle anyway.

I'm using tren/test/ winny and my body weight has gained by almost 8lb in 8 weeks and my bodyfat has dropped from 11% ish to around 8-9%. I'm eating really clean, eating carbs first thing/before/after training and keeping cals around 400-500 above maintainance level.

So i would say it's possible to do both on AAS but it's also a slower way of doing things too.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> This is pretty much true from what iv'e read unless you're on a AAS. Basically your main goal for cutting is to loose fat and maintain muscle anyway.
> 
> I'm using tren/test/ winny and my body weight has gained by almost 8lb in 8 weeks and my bodyfat has dropped from 11% ish to around 8-9%. I'm eating really clean, eating carbs first thing/before/after training and keeping cals around 400-500 above maintainance level.
> 
> So i would say it's possible to do both on AAS but it's also a slower way of doing things too.


kool, what your diet like if you dont mind me asking, asin a typical day?

thanks for your info


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

IronMaiden said:


> kool, what your diet like if you dont mind me asking, asin a typical day?
> 
> thanks for your info


Sure mate

Breakfast 6.30am

30g whey

300ml 2% milk

wm bagel

6 egg whites, 1 yolk scrambled

50g salmon

5ml evoo

5ml fish oil

Break 10.00am

tin of sardine/mackeral

rocket/red onion/tomato

shaving of parmason

20g cashew

Dinner 1.00pm

180g cooked brown basmati rice

150g chicken

1 small red onion

15g evoo

pre 3.30-4.00pm

30g whey

25g raisons

Post 6.00-6.30pm

170g lean mince

190g cooked rice or 190g backet potato

1 small red onion/tomato/salad

bed snack

300ml 2% milk

125g quark/cottage

30g peanut butter

2700 cal, 200g protein, 230g carbs, 110g fat.

Non training day is the same except without the rice at 6.00pm. I only eat carbs when i need them.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

brianwardle said:


> if you spent less time arguing with people, and more time trying to help people, somebody some day might just respect you...ha ha laterzzzzz, i actually gotta do some work now.


I actually respect Bayman and WSS, they are both good standing members of this board with a lot of knowledge under their belts and are always willing to give advice.

Youve got a bad attitude and no solid advice to give.

OP, listen to Bayman and WSS, you wont go far wrong.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Sure mate
> 
> Breakfast 6.30am
> 
> ...


That seems more than 200g protein at a glance mate, u sure that's right?

Also how much do u weigh as I'm not particularly heavy at 14 stone but I need closer to 300g protein a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I do 10 mins cardio to warm up then cardio after weights. I want to lean up which is why I've increased cardio. My calfs have grown from all the jogging which is a real bonus too!!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> That seems more than 200g protein at a glance mate, u sure that's right?
> 
> Also how much do u weigh as I'm not particularly heavy at 14 stone but I need closer to 300g protein a day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate sits around the 220 mark. I'm 12st mate...............

Edit...... sorry my mistake it's 230g protein.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Sure mate
> 
> Breakfast 6.30am
> 
> ...


Thanks alot, will look into it, problem with me is im too lazy and need to just start getting some more discaplin! looks like a good diet..

cheers


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

I asked this question when i was at my old gym to a guy called sean o'reilly (the one on the UK IFBB commity) he's in his 50's and still looking awesome. He said to me if your gonna do it right after your cardio have a small protein shake before you start then have your regular PWO shake once youve finished. He said it would help fat burning and ensure that you dont miss your post workout proetin window.


----------

